
Vector tiles in QGIS 3.14 - vami
https://www.maptiler.com/news/2020/06/vector-tiles-in-qgis-3-14/
======
twelvechairs
It's worth noting postgis has exported to mapbox vector tiles for some time
(ST_AsMVT). While it's great to have in qgis it's not my pick of the new
features (temporal data and new mesh features are)

qGIS has to be one of the standout open source projects these days up there
with firefox. Its great to see.

~~~
lukeqsee
> It's worth noting postgis has exported to mapbox vector tiles for some time
> (ST_AsMVT).

It's pretty conceivable to use ST_AsMVT now in QGIS to power a layer or two.
We use QGIS pretty extensively to work with PostGIS tables already, so the
ability to see the data in prerender stage (raw geometries) and all the middle
and end stages (processed geometries and MVTs) we want is super powerful for
anyone wanting to work with vector tiles and PostGIS.

------
lukeqsee
In case anyone was wondering what the broader appeal here is—the plugin is not
specific to MapTiler.

It looks like any Mapbox GL JSON compatible-theme can be used
([https://github.com/maptiler/qgis-maptiler-plugin#load-a-
map-...](https://github.com/maptiler/qgis-maptiler-plugin#load-a-map-in-
mapbox-gl-json-format)), which includes most vector and raster styles from
Mapbox, Stadia Maps, Jawg Maps, and many others.

(Disclosure: I cofounded Stadia Maps.)

~~~
ryantgtg
This seems cool. In the recent past, I have made custom styles in mapbox
studio, then used that as a basemap (via WMTS) in qgis. The dealbreaking issue
at the time was that when exporting my maps to PDF, the basemap elements would
scale based on the export’s DPI. So, a high quality map would have teensy
street labels, and was thus unreadable.

So, curious to see if this new method of loading tiles resolves this issue
(or, if a more recent version of Q resolves it - as I was using the previous
LTS last time I tried this).

------
klokan
Vector base maps for the entire world - with one click in QGIS - all in
vectors for any place you choose.

This practically means printing OpenStreetMap in PDF in vectors - and
beautiful native maps for your next GIS project.

------
Jiri_Komarek
[https://github.com/maptiler/qgis-maptiler-
plugin](https://github.com/maptiler/qgis-maptiler-plugin) \- GitHub repository
for the plugin with README explaining how to use the plugin

------
Jiri_Komarek
Video by burdGIS describing the plugin:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKoTBLxEu6w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKoTBLxEu6w)

------
NelsonMinar
Is the only vector tile format supported here Mapbox Vector Tiles? It's a
great format, but I'm wondering if there's also support for simple tiled
GeoJSON.

~~~
lukeqsee
No, it already supports basically every other format, and has for a long time.
The new bit is that it supports MVTs, not that it newly supports any sort of
vector tiles.

------
AlexTrask
A part of this feature Qgis is a great tool made by people who works on GIS
with an involved comunity

------
orthoxerox
Didn't it have shapefile support since forever? What's the difference?

~~~
wiredfool
Shapefiles are a large, monolithic thing. Vector tiles are like the png tiles
that you see in mapping applications, only with vector rather than rendered
data.

If I was Only interested the data for a small region, I only need to download
the tiles that cover the region, rather than a potentially global dataset.

Alternately, the wider zooms tend to have aggregated information, so you can
still get a sense of the data at global scale.

~~~
Jiri_Komarek
yes + this plugin also loads styles, which means you get final map, not just
data

